# bluetooth problems, connection timed out [SOLVED]

## toxicated

I have a Nokia 6230 mobile phone with bluetooth and wanted to get it to work with my gentoo desktop, syncing address books and transfering files and so on so I started to fix it all up.

I'm using the "CNet" USB dongle, it's found by hciconfig and all that:

```

> hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:11:F6:03:A8:57 ACL MTU: 120:20 SCO MTU: 64:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN AUTH ENCRYPT 

        RX bytes:13119 acl:1 sco:0 events:779 errors:0

        TX bytes:6321 acl:36 sco:0 commands:366 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x05 0x38 0x18 0x18 0x00 0x00

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'zion'

        Class: 0x3e0100

        Service Classes: Networking, Rendering, Capturing, Object Transfer, Audio

        Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

        HCI Ver: 1.2 (0x2) HCI Rev: 0x0 LMP Ver: 1.2 (0x2) LMP Subver: 0x757

        Manufacturer: Silicon Wave (11)

```

So I activate Bluetooth on the phone, and try to find it with my computer:

```

> hcitool dev

Devices:

        hci0    00:11:F6:03:A8:57

> hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

        00:12:62:CA:1F:ED       clock offset: 0x24fe    class: 0x520204

> hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:12:62:CA:1F:ED       Jo

```

Woho, everything seems to be fine, my phone "Jo" seems to be found and I'm still happy.

Next thing I want to do is browse my phone:

```

> sdptool browse 00:12:62:CA:1F:ED

```

I dialog asking me to enter a PIN code pops up, I enter the pin code and click on the "Accept" button.

Now my phone asks me to accept the pairing and asks for a code too, I enter the same number and it says "Paired with zion!".

But in my terminal nothing happens, but until after some seconds i get the error message 

```
Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:12:62:CA:1F:ED: Connection timed out
```

.

I've also tried to use the kdebluetooth pin tool (setting in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf) with no luck.

And I've tried browsing in konqueror, it finds my phone in bluetooth:/ but it doesn't find any items.

Kernel version: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and I'm running AMD64.

Does anyone have any idea what can be wrong?Last edited by toxicated on Tue Nov 08, 2005 6:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## thesnowman

Can you post your hcid.conf?  Looks like you are using security mode 3 (both auth and encypt enabled).  If this is the case the both devices must be running in this mode and I doubt your phone is.  Comment the two lines in your hcid.conf and restart bluetooth.

----------

## toxicated

The difference between having both of them commented, uncommented, partly commented:

All inactive: No pin code questions, just timed out

Both active: Pin code questions, successfully pairing (atleast my phone tells me that), but timed out.

Auth active: same as both

Encrypt active: same again

Here comes my hcid.conf:

```
#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.7 2004/12/13 14:16:03 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

    # Automatically initialize new devices

    autoinit yes;

    # Security Manager mode

    #   none - Security manager disabled

    #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

    #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

    #

    security user;

    # Pairing mode

    #   none  - Pairing disabled

    #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

    #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

    pairing multi;

    # PIN helper

    pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

#pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin;

    # D-Bus PIN helper

    #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

    # Local device name

    #   %d - device id

    #   %h - host name

    name "zion";

    # Local device class

    class 0x3e0100;

    # Default packet type

    #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

    # Inquiry and Page scan

    iscan enable; pscan enable;

    # Default link mode

    #   none   - no specific policy 

    #   accept - always accept incoming connections

    #   master - become master on incoming connections,

    #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

    lm accept;

    # Default link policy

    #   none    - no specific policy

    #   rswitch - allow role switch

    #   hold    - allow hold mode

    #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

    #   park    - allow park mode

    lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

    # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

    #auth enable;

    #encrypt enable;

}

```

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

In your hcid.conf, try this:

```

        # Local device class

        #class 0x3e0100;

        class 0x100100;

```

I got that from these forums.  I use bluetooth logitech kb/mouse and a nokia cell.

regards, 

scoon

----------

## toxicated

Still the same, it times out :/

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

Any info in dmesg ?  Have you tried strace ?  What about bluez.org.  Maybe you need those patches for it to work.  In fact, that maybe something to look into.  I have the same phone as you and can send files back and forth with no problems. 

regards, 

scoon

----------

## toxicated

Dmesg and trace doesn't give any answers I'm afraid, but I will try new kernel and patches.

Thanks for the tips everyone, I'll get back with more comments when I've tried the patches..

----------

## toxicated

I can browse and transfer files now, yipiee! Thanks for the help!

I can't tell if it was the kernel upgrade or the patch from bluez.org, but after booting 2.6.14+the patch it works fairly good.

Still some problems though, it doesn't seem to remember being paired for more than one "session", like this:

```
> rfcomm connect 0 00:12:62:CA:1F:ED

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Permission denied

> rfcomm connect 0 00:12:62:CA:1F:ED

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Too many levels of symbolic links

> rfcomm connect 0 00:12:62:CA:1F:ED

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Too many levels of symbolic links

> rfcomm connect 0 00:12:62:CA:1F:ED

Connected /dev/rfcomm0 to 00:12:62:CA:1F:ED on channel 1

Press CTRL-C for hangup
```

And it asks for pin codes and stuff before "Connected /dev....". These commands are executed within seconds and the pairing is still active on the phone, but this is not a big problem for now.

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

Glad you got it this far.  I don't have an rfcomm0 device so maybe it has something to do w/ hotplug or dbus ?

regards, 

scoon

----------

## toxicated

/dev/rfcomm0 is created when "rfcomm connect 0 [address]" is run, and removed when terminated, like a temporary connection to the phone through the device.

----------

